# Flyeralarm-Problem



## cRANKiii (16. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich habe heute via E-Mail einen Flyer von unserer 10er-Party die in genau einer Woche startet an flyeralarm.de geschickt.
Als Antwortmail bekam ich dies:



> Sehr geehrter flyeralarm Kunde,
> 
> leider können die Druckdaten zu Ihrem Auftrag 80503981 nicht verwendet werden, da Ihre Daten nicht unseren Druckvorgaben entsprechen.
> Bitte senden Sie die korrekten Daten erneut, unter Verwendung Ihrer Auftragsnummer im Betreff, an aenderung@flyeralarm.de.
> ...



Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich das alles ändern kann. Meine Adobe Photoshop Version ist die neuste - 10.0.
Das Format ".pdf" muss beibehalten werden - keine Ahnung warum die nicht einfach ein ".jpg" o.ä. Files annehmen.
Leider kenn ich mich damit nur wenig aus und habe bisher nur Signaturen "zum Eigengebrauch" entworfen.

Bitte antwortet mir so schnell wie's geht - am Besten wär's wenn der von mir "editierte" Flyer heute noch rausgehen könnte.

Achja, hier ist der jetzige Flyer:  http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/2029/66dd7e34c49271657hf7.jpg

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus bei euch.

So Long,


----------



## koppelschoof (16. Juli 2008)

Ja, ganz einfach du erstellst das Bild in einer Größe von 107x150mm, setzt die DPI auf 300 und Farben auf CMYK.

Den 4mm Abstand machst du dir am besten mit Hilfslinien die du dir an alle vier Seiten packst.

Die wollen das PDF Format, weil es für Print nunmal das gängigste ist und man (wenn man sich an die Angaben hält) nichts verändern muss.


----------



## Leugim (16. Juli 2008)

Deine Datei musst du mit 107mm x 150mm anlegen.
Du musst beachten, diese 4mm abstand vom "rand" der Datei inzuhalten. Der schnitt der Flyer nach dem Druck verläuft nicht immer exact an der gleichen Stelle, weshalb diese 4mm eingehalten werden müssen.

Beim erstellen der datei in photoshop musst du auch 300dpi angeben. Dein Flyer sieht nach 72dpi (bildschirm) aus. Wenn du etwas ausdrucken lassen möchtest sind generell über 200 dpi angebracht. Dein Frabraum stimmt anscheinend nicht.. Für Offset drucke ist der CMYK-Farbraum ein muss.

Im Anhang siehts du, wie du deine Datei in PS anlegen solltest.

Zu 1.5 musst du darauf achten, deine Elemente die du in den Flyer einsetzt nicht zu vergrößern. Daraus folgt, dass du warscheinlich hochauflösenderes Material brauchst.. 

Für Print (Druck) zu entwerfen ist komplett anders als für's internet also bildschirm. Da in beiden Fällen so gut wie alles anders ist.

edit: zu lange geschrieben...


----------



## cRANKiii (16. Juli 2008)

Okay, ich hab jetzt ein neues Dokument erstellt mit den angegebenen Maßen.

1. Frage: Wie stelle ich die DPI-Zahl um?
2. Frage: Wie kann ich die Hilfslinien einstellen und was kann ich dann mit denen anfangen?
3. Frage: Wie kann ich den Flyer "unpixelig" bzw. scharf machen?

Sorry wenn ich das alles so genau wissen will - aber ich will nicht nochmal so eine Mail bekommen, da ich ein bisschen unter Zeitdruck stehe.

Vielen Dank schonmal an dich, koppelschoof 


~Edit:

Danke Leugim, stimmt die Einstellung jetzt (angehängt) oder ist das Pixel-Seitenverhältnis falsch?
Schärfen kann ich den Flyer dann nicht mehr?


----------



## Leugim (16. Juli 2008)

Falsches fenster 
Im nachhinein umstellen kannst du über "Bild" -> "Modus" -> "CMYK-Farbraum"
Das von mir angehängte Fenster erreichst du unter "Datei" -> "Neu.."
Die Hilfslinien kannst du über "Ansicht" oder "view" --> "neue Hilfslinie.." erstellen...


----------



## koppelschoof (16. Juli 2008)

Schau dir das Bild von Leugim an. Genau so musst du's einstellen.

Das Fenster was du da hast ist für speziellere Farbeinstellungen die du nicht brauchst.

Hilfslinien holst du dir über Ansicht -> Neue Hilfslinie dann erstellst du dir einmal eine horizontale und eine vertikale mit jeweils 4mm, eine horizontale mit 103mm und eine vertikale mit 146mm


----------



## cRANKiii (16. Juli 2008)

Hab inzwischen schon ein anderes Bild reingestellt.
Wie kann ich die DPI Zahl umstellen und wie bekomm ich den Flyer unpixelig weil wenn ich das nach denen Einstellungen (stimmen die?) mache, erkennt man da nichts mehr 
Gibts vielleicht noch eine Alternative dazu, ausser ein neues Motiv zu suchen?

Hier nochmal das Bild:


----------



## Leugim (16. Juli 2008)

Das Pixelverhältnis sollte Cuadratisch sein. Das Farbprofil unter "erweitert" kannst du so lassen, wie es war, oder auch da auf CMYK umstellen, die ändert die art und weise, wie dein monitor die Farben darstellt.

Achte auch darauf, dass das ausgedruckte Ergebnis häufig farblich ein wenig anders aussieht als auf dem monitor. Ansatzweise kannst du dies über "ansicht" -> "Proof Farben" oder so ähnlich, vorschauen. Bei der Farbwahl wirst du merken, dass manchmal ein gelbes warnzeichen auftaucht, dass bedeutet, dass diese Farbe so nicht im CMYK inbegriffen ist. Blautöne sind da besonders befallen.

wie koppelschoof richtig sagt, musst du 2 horizontale Hilfslinien eine bei 4mm und die andere bei 103mm UND 2 Verticale Hilflinien bei 4mm und 146mm anlegen.
Somit hättes du den Druckbereich innerhalb der Hilfslinien und den 4mm Beschnittbereich.

Gestalte den Hintergrund so, dass er den Beschinittbereich auch dekt, wichtige Inhalte wie Texte die nicht beschnitten werden sollten dürfen nicht in diesen Bereich reichen.

// edit: Du kannst leider keine information "erfinden" weshalb das Vergrößern nur wenig bis garnicht ohne verpixelung funktioniert. Du musst dein Grundmaterial schon mit entsprenchender auflösung vorliegen haben, sonst verpixelt es immer.


----------



## koppelschoof (16. Juli 2008)

Das was in dem Fenster "Auflösung" [300] [ Pixel/Zoll ] bedeutet genau 300dpi 

dpi heißt "Dots per Inch" also Pixel pro Zoll

und bei Farbe würde ich nicht 8 Bit sondern 24 Bit oder 32 Bit wählen (hast mehr Farben dann)

Und wenn du die diese ganzen Sachen beachtest und Grafiken die du einfügst nicht noch großartig vergrößerst (sodass sie pixelig werden) brauchste dir auch keine Gedanken machen, dass es unscharf/pixelig wird


----------



## Zinken (16. Juli 2008)

Nebenbei bemerkt würde ich auch mal das Farbmanagement aktivieren und den CMYK-Farbraum auf "Euroscale coated" umstellen, da Du ja schließlich nicht in den USA bestellst.

edit: Und um mich noch etwas aus dem fenster zu lehnen: 32Bit helfen Dir vielleicht bei der Bearbeitung, aus Schatten oder Lichtern etwas mehr Detail heraus zu holen (wenn das Ausgangsmaterial auch 32Bit hat), aber beim Druck gehen diese minimalen Unterschiede ohnehin verloren.


----------



## cRANKiii (16. Juli 2008)

Okay, koppelschoof und Leugim - ihr seit klasse 

Hier ist nochmal ein Screenshot wie es z.Z. aussieht - stimmt das bisher?
Und ich lass trotzdem nicht locker D) - gibt es wirklich keine Möglichkeit
den Hintergrund wenigstens ein bisschen schärfer zu machen?


----------



## Zinken (16. Juli 2008)

Du solltest den Beschnitt wenigstens noch schwarz machen, um weiße Kanten nach dem Schneiden zu vermeiden.
Und was den Hintergrund angeht, findest Du bei den Filtern auch Möglichkeiten zum Nachschärfen. Funktioniert halt nur bedingt, aber einen Versuch ist es immer wert.


----------



## cRANKiii (16. Juli 2008)

Mit Beschnitt meinst du die Kanten die oben/unten, links/rechts noch weiß sind - oder?


----------



## koppelschoof (16. Juli 2008)

@Zinken: ja gut der Unterschied zw. 24 und 32 Bit ist nicht gravierend

@cRANKiii:

Das Problem ist, wenn der Hintergrund nicht in der selben Auflösung und Größe erstellt wurde wie er nun benutzt wird, kann man ihn nicht schärfer machen, weil jegliche Transformation immer verlustbehaftet ist. :/

Und unten der pinke Schriftzug ist vll etwas unscharf weil du dort einen "Schein nach außen" (o.ä.) drauf hast.


----------



## cRANKiii (16. Juli 2008)

Das Problem ist, das die "ursprüngliche" Datei nicht in Photoshop erstellt wurde - sondern in einem anderen Programm, was soviel heist das ich auch den Text dadrin nicht mehr ändern kann. 
Ich muss sozusagen nur den "Dreck" machen, sodass flyeralarm.de den Flyer überhaupt annehmen.
Stimmt das jetzt, was ich als Kanten bezeichnet habe und soll ich die dann einfach mit dem Füllwerkzeug schwarz färben?

Mehr muss/kann ich nicht machen?


----------



## koppelschoof (16. Juli 2008)

Ja gut, wenn du das Bild so bekommen hast und benutzen musst, kann man an der Schärfe nur bedingt was machen, wie Zinker schon sagte über Filter.

Und ja, mehr brauchst du nicht mit dem Rand machen.


----------



## cRANKiii (16. Juli 2008)

Die Hilfslinien vor dem Speichern einfach wieder löschen oder?


----------



## koppelschoof (16. Juli 2008)

Wenn du's als PDF speicherst werden die eh nicht gespeichert.


----------



## cRANKiii (16. Juli 2008)

Okay, perfekt!!

Ihr seit hier echt klasse man - echt, riesen Lob an euch. 
Super Support hier 

Ich hoffe das die das jetzt so annehmen, den die Mail geht jetzt gleich los.
Nochmals vielen Dank und noch'n schönen Abend euch ;D

So far..


----------



## koppelschoof (17. Juli 2008)

Kein Problem 

Ich drück die Daumen


----------

